# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Παναγία [Kronprins Harald, Panagia, Medusa]

## Apostolos

Ένα όμορφο ποστάλι το οποίο δεν κατάφερε να εργαστεί πολύ μαζί μας. Το θυμάμαι πολλές φορές εκεί τώρα που πέφτουν τα Μυτιληνιά στην Ιετιώνια με ανοιχτούς του πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες την ώρα που περνούσα με το πλοίο... Δυστυχώς μικρός ως ήμουν δεν με άφηναν να βγάζω πολλές φώτο για οικονομία... Ευτυχώς που υπήρχε και κος Παντελής Λελέκης για να μπορούμε να το θυμόμαστε!

Picture 302.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

Και μία δικιά μου στην Χαλκίδα λίγο πρίν το τέλος
PANAGIA.JPG

Για info στο Fakta

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ στον Πειραιά, τότε που θα το ναύλωνε η Τουρκική Bodrum Lines. Nομίζω πως θα ταξίδευε από Ιταλία-Βοdrum (Αλικαρνασσό) αλλά μάλλον έμεινε δεμένο στον Πειραιά.
Από τα τελευταία φέρι με πλάγιους καταπέλτες που πέρασαν από τα νερά μας.

σάρωση0168.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχε τεθεί ποτέ θέμα ναύλωσης του από τον Μαραγκόπουλο ή κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αλλά είχε ακουστεί κάτι......Ναύλωση ή αγορά??? Δεν θυμάμαι. Πολύ όμορφο παπόρο όμως, δεν το συζητάμε!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε ακουστεί το 1993 πως θα το ναύλωνε για τη γραμμή του Τσεσμέ. Δεν ξέρω αν τελικά έγινε η ναύλωση. 
Συμπτωματικά; η marlines στις διαφημίσεις εκείνης της εποχής ανέφερε και ένα πλοίο με το όνομα VOLI M. Πιθανολογώ οτι αυτό θα ήταν το όνομα που θα είχε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ αν τελικά ναυλωνόταν. Ίσως βέβαια και να μην έχει σχέση.

----------


## a.molos

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του Παναγία για Κύπρο και Ισραήλ με τα σήματα της Αfroessa Lines. Θυμάμαι εκείνη την ημέρα το πλοίο είχε δυσκολευθεί με τις μανούβρες μέχρι να βγεί απο το λιμάνι.

PANAGIA 001.jpg

PANAGIA.jpg

PANAGIA 002.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos πολύ ζωντανές οι φωτό σου. Όσο για το βαπόρι δεν το συζητάμε, πανέμορφο.

Λεπτομέρεια:Μου άρεσε πολύ η γραμματοσειρά που χρησιμοποίησαν για να γράψουν το όνομα του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχος φωτογραφίες ενός σκαριού με εξαιρετικές γραμμές. Αν και έμεινε στην Ελλάδα για πολλά χρόνια, ταξίδεψε πολύ λίγο. 

Το 1992 μπήκε στη γραμμή της Κύπρου, το 1993 κυκλοφόρησε η ναύλωση στη marlines που λέγαμε παραπάνω, το 1994 έμεινε δεμένο στον Πειραιά αφού δεν ταξίδεψε για τη Bodrum lines, και το 1996 πουλήθηκε για να ταξιδέψει στην Ερυθρά. 
Μου είναι άγνωστο αν ταξίδεψε εκεί τελικά, πάντως από το 1997 ήταν μόνιμος κάτοικος Αυλίδος ως που πήγε για σκραπ το 2005. 

Οι φωτογραφίες του Σουηδού δείχνουν την άσχημη κατάσταση στην οποία είχε πέσει το καράβι στα χρόνια του παροπλισμού.

----------


## vinman

Αλλη μία φωτογραφία ως Μedousa λίγο πρίν αναχωρήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18679
(Σπ.Κωνσταντόπουλος,απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή φωτογραφία του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ (ως MEDUSA πια) παρατημένου και σε κακή κατάσταση στην Αυλίδα. Επόμενως σταθμός ήταν η Αλιάγκα.

Ένα καραβι, με κλασσικές γραμμές που στα σχέδια του πρέπει να "πάτησαν" τα μεταγενέστερα αδελφάκια VENUS και JUPITER/CROWN M.

medusa1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια ¶ρη το Kronprins Harald που ανήκε στην Jahre Line, έκανε την γραμμή Όσλο-Κίελο και δεν είχε σχέση με την Fred Olsen που έκανε την σύνδεση του Bergen με το Newcastle. Πιθανόν η νορβηγική φιλοσοφία να ήταν η ίδια και για τις δύο εταιρίες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA τον σεπτεμβριο του 1993 στον πειραια.Ειχε μεινει σε αυτη την θεση αρκετο χρονο


old (96).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγία όπως έφτασε στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας σαν Μέδουσα στις 06/06/2005.
Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ μέσα αποτο Nautilia.gr. 
Χαρισμένη σε BEN BRUCE, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Ellinis, vinman, sea_serenade, a.molos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

Christos_Medusa____ (06-06-2005).jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφο αλλά άτυχο στα μέρη μας καράβι. Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πολύ αργά για ποστάλι και δεν έγινε κρουαζιερόπλοιο, οπότε το θολό μέλλον του ήταν ήδη γραμμένο. Κρίμα γιατί θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει αρκετά χρόνια στη χώρα μας με άλλες συνθήκες. Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή 2009 για την φωτογραφία που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα όμορφο καράβι που δεν μπόρεσε να σταθεί σε κάποια γραμμή. Ήταν και το τελευταίο φέρι με πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες που μας ήρθε. Πριν το φέρει στην Ελλάδα το 1991 ο Τροχίδης ταξίδευε επι 15 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοϊα του Βιετνάμ. Στο τέλος της καριέρας του στο Βιετνάμ πρέπει να είχε συναντήσει και το μετέπειτα "δικό μας" ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ Ι.

Και μια φωτο από εμένα, παραπλήσια με αυτή που είχε ανεβάσει ο Ben Bruce, με το Ρώσικο LEONID SOBINOV να είναι δίπλα του.

panagia4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Medusa τον Μάιο του 1967 στην Λεμεσο.
π

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαλλον το 1997 ειναι γιατι ειναι με τα χρωματα και στην κατασταση πριν παει για διαλυση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Panagia  στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1994

_Panagia Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To   Panagia φωτογραφημενο απο τον φιλο Κωνσταντινο Παππα στο μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1993
_
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ K.PAPPAS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο ευχαριστω και τους δυο σας!

----------


## Ellinis

Και από εμένα μια ταλαιπωρημένη φωτογραφία από τον Ιούλιο του 1993 με το πλοίο να φωράει την κόκκινη φορεσιά και το όμορφο LEONID SOBINOV  πίσω του. 

panagia 2.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Κι αυτό στη θέση του....
panagia 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA στην Ελευσινα το 1996,τοτε που ειχε συζητηθει κατι για πλωτο μοναστηρι

new (72).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και μετα την πανεμορφη φωτογραφια  του φιλου BEN BRUCE να  το δουμε     (αν και λειπει η πλωρη απο την φωτογραφια)   στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994
_
1994_01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KRONPRINS HARALD.jpgTHONG NHAT.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Στη Νο1 το βαπόρι σαν νορβηγικό στις δόξες του κ στη Νο2 σαν βιετναμικό πριν να έχει την γνωστή κατάληξη.

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε ωραίο σουλούπι, καραβίσιο, και θα του άξιζε μια καλύτερη πορεία στις θάλασσες μας, αλλά ταξίδεψε για πολύ λίγο. Να το δούμε και σε μια φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του φίλου esperos:

panagia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η αναχώρηση του MEDUSA από την Αυλίδα για την Αλιάγα, μετά από 8 χρόνια εγκατάλειψης. Από την ιστοσελίδα της Megatugs.

WRECKC1-800x600.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Είχε ωραίο σουλούπι, καραβίσιο, και θα του άξιζε μια καλύτερη πορεία στις θάλασσες μας, αλλά ταξίδεψε για πολύ λίγο. Να το δούμε και σε μια φωτογραφία από τη συλλογή του φίλου esperos:
> 
> panagia.jpg


Θυμάμαι ότι γύρω στο 1993 το πλοίο θα ναυλωνόταν από την marlines και από ότι θυμάμαι το όνομα που θα του δινόταν θα ήταν Voli m γιατί είδα πίσω ότι δεν ήταν σίγουρο ότι αυτό το όνομα θα του δινόταν κι' όμως το όνομα Voli m θα δινόταν σε ένα από τα νεότευκτα που δεν ναυπηγήθηκαν ποτέ το Voli m να εξηγήσω ότι σημαίνει κάτι που πηγαίνει γρήγορα στα λατινικά όπως το Ανθή Μαρίνα της Ga Ferries που το Ανθή σημαίνει και αυτό κάτι που πηγαίνει γρήγορα νομίζω ότι θα γινόταν η ναύλωση προκειμένου να δρομολογηθεί στην γραμμή Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας - Τουρκίας το πλοίο όμως δεν ναυλώθηκε γιατί ο Τροχίδης της Afroessa Lines ζήταγε περισσότερα χρήματα εσωτερικά μου είχε πει ένας γνωστός μου ότι πολύ ωραίο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ji_mei_1966  ff.JPG faktaomfartyg

Kατά το Ships Monthly Oκτωβρίου πήγε γιά σκραπ στην Κίνα το νεώτερο ξαδελφάκι του JI MEI.
Άλλο ένα κλασικό βαπόρι ΄έφυγε...

----------


## Ellinis

Nα θυμηθούμε και αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί, όταν ήταν δεμένο στον Πειραιά το 1994.

panagia.jpg

----------

